# Toro 824OE hard to manuever



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a new 824 OE and am not pleased with how hard it turns compared to my previous toro 2 stage. A friend suggested that I pull one of the pins on a wheel to make it easier to handle. Won’t that approach cause it to lose pulling power from that wheel. I couldn’t find anything in the manual about the wheel pins. I assumed both pins had to be installed to give positraction.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

You are correct. Pulling the pin will basically open the “differential”. It will allow the wheels to turn at different speeds and make it much easier to turn but it will basically cut your traction in half. That’s why a lot of the bigger (and more expensive) blowers have trigger or automatic steering, so that you can the best of both worlds.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you unpin one wheel the machine will want to always steer in that direction, it could be more of a work out than what you are dealing with now.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Perhaps you are getting older and loosing muscle mass . . . :grin:

Just show that new Toro who’s boss.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tpen,

 …. I agree, I never have had a turning issue with any of my machines, I just turn the machine. I do find turning in the road on the first pass to be the easiest though ….


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

I am spoiled by my old 828lxe that had the triggers. When I bought this 824oe I thought it had that automatic steering. I only used it a half hour and got buyers remorse disease. Do you think my hardware store will take it back and order one with automatic steering?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Gas equipment can be iffy to return, but there's only way to find out if they'll take it back. Sorry to hear the new machine isn't doing what you'd hoped. 

My 2-stage has a differential, which makes it really easy to turn (it will pivot in-place), but if 1 wheels slips, I stop moving. I can manually lock the differential together for more grip, but then of course it's harder to turn (especially with chains). Trigger-controlled steering sounds like the best option, to me, though I haven't gotten to use it yet. You get the traction of the wheels locked-together when going straight, then squeeze a trigger to turn freely. Should be simple and effective. 

Good luck!


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I doubt they would take it back especially after being used, but you never know. I feel you when it comes to buyers remorse. I had the same happen to me. Bought a B&S snowblower for just over $1,000. Used it a couple of times and didn't like it. Took it back to the dealer and the would only give me $750 for it!

Needless to say, I never went back to that dealer.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I have a new 824 OE and am not pleased with how hard it turns compared to my previous toro 2 stage. A friend suggested that I pull one of the pins on a wheel to make it easier to handle. Won’t that approach cause it to lose pulling power from that wheel. I couldn’t find anything in the manual about the wheel pins. I assumed both pins had to be installed to give positraction.


I have a solid axle machine...Turning is much easier with power applied to the wheels.
If I need to turn around using a left for instance ..I pull up on the left handle bar and push right on the right handlebar.. the inside tire goes light and she spins right around..Just kind of give it a jerk over to lighten that inside tire...Works great in the higher speed ranges..the faster you are going the lighter that inside tire is.
Its a bear on dry concrete.

If you are in a tight area and it's hard to maneuver I find it best to just lift up some on the handles to lighten the weight on the tires then scoot it in the desired direction.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

push down on the one handle the side u want to turn into while in gear


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

oneacer said:


> @tpen,
> 
> …. I agree, I never have had a turning issue with any of my machines, I just turn the machine. I do find turning in the road on the first pass to be the easiest though ….


I've got an Allis 828 I'd like to introduce you to-no differential,no fancy steering system-solid axle.I guarantee after a full day behind that SOB you'd glad to be back on your own blower again.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't comment on that one, as I never ran one of those ... Is it something like the old time Gravely's?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> I doubt they would take it back especially after being used, but you never know. I feel you when it comes to buyers remorse. I had the same happen to me. Bought a B&S snowblower for just over $1,000. Used it a couple of times and didn't like it. Took it back to the dealer and the would only give me $750 for it!
> 
> Needless to say, I never went back to that dealer.


What a great dealer! Man, they took it back and gave you 75% . Most dealers would have laughed at the request and some maybe have given you 25%. 

How much would you have paid for a used snow blower? I bet less than 75%. 

You made a poor decision and they should give you what percentage back for that? 

They would be lucky to sell it for that 75% they gave you. Truly generous.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

RC20 said:


> What a great dealer! Man, they took it back and gave you 75% . Most dealers would have laughed at the request and some maybe have given you 25%.
> 
> How much would you have paid for a used snow blower? I bet less than 75%.
> 
> ...




He said he would only give me $750 because that’s what he could sell it for max. I said no thank you and sold it the next week for $850. I don’t think I was totally out of line. Settle down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

